# Taking my gear on Qatar Airways?



## Ahmed Kara (18/6/18)

Hey there vape familia, I trust you guys and gals are well. I am traveling today with Qatar Airways and I am stopping at Hamad Int Airport. I am traveling to Malaysia and my stop over is at Hamad. Has anyone taken vape gear with them and had their vape gear confiscated? I've tried reading up on different posts on different websites. Most say that you should carry your vape gear in hand luggage as well as the batteries. If its in checked in baggage it may pose a problem. Another site shows a guy was arrested and put in jail for smoking a ecig on the plane. I am not going to smoke on the plane. But I am worried they don't conficate my stuff. If anyone could be kind please share your experiences with me.

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (18/6/18)

Anyone?


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Anyone?



Hi @Ahmed Kara 

Unless someone has specific experience with Qatar, check out the following thread posted by @Andre which we have pinned to the top of the Vaping and Travel subforum

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Hi 

A bit late to ask, really.

It is fine to put into carry in, not your check in luggage. 

Just make sure your juices are in plastic zip lock bags and that your batteries are in either plastic bags separately or battery cases. Same with the mod and tanks.

Just don't vape in the plane. You'll be OK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/18)

@Ahmed Kara I recently returned from a trip to Hall of Vape in Germany with Qatar Airlines and my carry on luggage was packed with batteries and mods etc and had no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ahmed Kara (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi
> 
> A bit late to ask, really.
> 
> ...


It only hit me this morning coz I normally fly with emirates and have no issues,  thanks for the advise bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (18/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ahmed Kara I recently returned from a trip to Hall of Vape in Germany with Qatar Airlines and my carry on luggage was packed with batteries and mods etc and had no issues at all.


Thanks for the kind piece of Info Oom! I'll just breeze through the security check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/6/18)

I am flying Qatar Airways to Germany next month so; thanks for this post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/6/18)

Qatar mentions no ecig smoking in the flight so i assume it’s fine

Flew last week but didn’t take vape gear coz I feared the Indian police rather than Qatari


----------



## Baker (19/6/18)

Anyone have any experience with Turkish Airlines? I'm flying with them to Georgia in two weeks time.


----------



## VapingSquid (19/6/18)

My incoming flight with Qatar, to Doha (connecting to Greece), they xrayed my carry on backpack and then pulled it (and me) aside. They asked if it was a gun (murdered out Therion 166 and Kylin RTA) which was strange, then they proceeded to swab my bag, my 3x 100ml ejuice bottles, 6 x 18650s and the mod itself. They weren't pushy, and everything was calm. Once they were satisfied they thanked me and let me go on.

On return, I went through the same security and they didn't have any hassle, just walked right through.

I even used it in the smoking lounge but lasted one puff before the cigarette smoke tainted my coils for ever...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey (19/6/18)

I nearly died in OR Tambo's smoking lounge. It stinks!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Baker said:


> Anyone have any experience with Turkish Airlines? I'm flying with them to Georgia in two weeks time.


Used them a few years ago, also going to Georgia, without any problems. Normal rules apply.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flame3601 (28/7/18)

This may be a tad bit too late, but should be of some help to others in the future or if you have not traveled then this should answer your question. I have updated my experiences with vapes on Qatar Airways and Qatar the country itself within the vaping in different countries thread.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/page-2


----------



## Cor (28/7/18)

Any tips on takeing vapegear thru singapour?


----------



## zadiac (29/7/18)

I was recently informed by a friend whose partner works in Doha, Qatar. ALL vaping is banned in Qatar now. All gear will be confiscated immediately. This is the message I got from him. He is a vaper, but his partner is not (the one working in Qatar). Although I only have his word on this, he's never lied to me, so I take his word on it. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Andre (29/7/18)

zadiac said:


> I was recently informed by a friend whose partner works in Doha, Qatar. ALL vaping is banned in Qatar now. All gear will be confiscated immediately. This is the message I got from him. He is a vaper, but his partner is not (the one working in Qatar). Although I only have his word on this, he's never lied to me, so I take his word on it. Just thought I'd share.


Quite correct, but does not apply if you are in transit through the airport.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> Quite correct, but does not apply if you are in transit through the airport.



I suppose you are correct, but I didn't ask, as it doesn't concern me. I'll prob never go there. Way too hot for me. I'm a winter person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

